# Drag Chain Lubrication...HELP



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just got a new drag chain installed in my V-Box and was wondering what you all are recommending for lub. Some one told me one time to use old motor oil...not sure if that's best but figured I'd ask before I do anything..

Thanks


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

On the spreader, Fluid Film. Off the spreader, soak it in a bucket of used oil.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, just kinda hard to get down into that thing in the middle of winter to lub it up. Suppose I can get to it from under the back side where the salt drops out.

Is there any disadvantage to using oil all the time vs. just in the summer months ?


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

well, its a farm chain style, so lubrication is more likely to attract grit and grime. Would say the best would be skip the used motor oil if you're leaving the chain on the spreader, wash the dickens out of it a few times before storage, let it dry a few warm days then attack the chain with a couple cans of either motorcycle chain lube or generic chain and cable lube, they dry on pretty good and resist water. Fluidfilm to help preserve the hopper. 

What has killed mine has always been the unseen blobs of sand that don't get washed off. hefting it overhead on the backhoe helps.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Eyesell;1335134 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, just kinda hard to get down into that thing in the middle of winter to lub it up. Suppose I can get to it from under the back side where the salt drops out.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage to using oil all the time vs. just in the summer months ?


I don't take mine out at all. I just wash it good, then turn the conveyor on with the chute off and hose it down good with fluid film as the chain is turning. Once I've got it all nice and covered, I let it run for a few minutes to let the fluid film work into the links, under the chain, etc. Then shut it down and good to go. My oldest spreader is 5 years old, it still works fine, and the chain is nice and free.

I don't think oil would last as long as fluid film, but I could be wrong, I've never used oil on a drag chain, just fluid film, and my spreaders are stored inside in the off season. If I were storing a spreader outside though, I'd remove the drag chain and dunk it in a 5 gallon bucket of used oil, as used oil is way cheaper than fluid film.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Only use fluid film


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

FLUID FILM. Fire the unit up, turn on the conveyor and spray the chain at the roller closest to the cab. Then spray the rest of the unit.Thumbs Up


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll admit too, I stored mine once and forgot to lubricate it before putting it up for the spring/summer, it was washed and had wire brushed and painted the hopper. The chain had surface rust but didn't seem to mind a bit. Though yeah ususally it was stored with either a coating of bar &chain oil or chain and cable lube.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Brush bar and chain oil on a coup[le of timmes a season. That sticls to the chain pretty well. The little drive chains I replace annually. They are to cheap to mess with and I dont need problems in the middle of the night.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

lubriseal from rohmar industries


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Used oil works great and so does Fluid Film. We generally do the chains with used oil and the rest of the spreader with FF. Used oil can be a little messier though.


----------

